# Basskiller is crazy



## basskiller (Jul 17, 2014)

I've talked to the owner and asked him for a great sale! 
He mentioned 30% off, I immediately said *"no way, that's just not enough!!* 
He said _How about 40% off?_ I said not for my friends at AnabolicSteroidForums , *Make it 45% off  *of everything except bulk deals!!!  That would work for me..

_*He said OK bass, But your crazy!!!*_ 

So... Lets take a look at some of the savings you could have. The numbers don't lie. The quality is excellent! The shipping is fast. 
what more do you need 
It's time to take advantage of this great sale for this weekend only. End of Sunday night, it's gone and you have missed out 


*IGF-1 LR3 1MG *
regularly priced at $79.99 
add discount code *BASS45OFF* = Thats a -$36.00 savings 
for a grand total of $43.99 per vial 
Seriously.. Thats a great savings 


Lets look at some of the others 

*CJC 1295 WITHOUT DAC 2MG *
regularly priced at $19.99 
using the Discount code *BASS45OFF* = Thats a -$9.00 savings 
Final Cost to you $10.99 per vial 


*CJC1295 WITH DAC 2MG*
regularly priced at $39.99 
using the Discount code *BASS45OFF* = Thats a -$18.00 savings 
Final Cost to you $21.99 per vial 



*GHRP-2 5MG*
regularly priced at 14.99 
using the Discount code *BASS45OFF* = Thats a -$6.75 savings 
Final Cost to you $8.24 per vial 



*LIQUID LETROZOLE 4 MG per ML 60ML BOTTLE W/MARKED DROPPER* 
regularly priced at $49.99 
using the Discount code *BASS45OFF* = Thats a -$22.50 savings 
Final Cost to you $27.49 per vial 



*LIQUID ANASTROZOLE 1.5MG per ML 60ML BOTTLE W/ MARKED DROPPER *
regularly priced at $44.99
using the Discount code *BASS45OFF* = Thats a -$20.25 savings 
Final Cost to you $24.74 per vial




_How about the combo's bass, are they included?? Hell Yea they are!!!_

*GHRP-2 5MG (5 Vials) and Ipamorelin 2MG(5 Vials)* 
regularly priced at $129.99 
using the Discount code *BASS45OFF* = Thats a -$58.50 savings 
Final Cost to you 71.49 per combo pack 





click on the banner below

*45% off the entire True Peptide store - use discount code BASS45OFF*


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 18, 2014)

> I've talked to the owner and asked him for a great sale!
> He mentioned 30% off, I immediately said *"no way, that's just not enough!!*
> He said _How about 40% off?_ I said not for my friends at AnabolicSteroidForums , *Make it 45% off *of everything except bulk deals!!! That would work for me..
> 
> _*He said OK bass, But your crazy!!!*_



You know what they say....crazy in the head, crazy in the bed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2014)

Crazy bastard!


----------



## basskiller (Jul 19, 2014)

All the above!!!!


----------



## basskiller (Jul 19, 2014)

Time to make the wifey happy 


*LIQUID TADALIFIL* 25MG per ML 60ML BOTTLE W/ MARKED DROPPER 

regularly $34.99 

Discount (BASS45OFF)  -$15.75 
*
Grand Total  $19.24 * 


 can't beat that with a stick... Well, Maybe you can beat the stick LOL


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 20, 2014)

> 25MG per ML 60ML BOTTLE W/ MARKED DROPPER



The marked dropper thing just put me over the edge....


----------



## basskiller (Jul 21, 2014)

Talked to boss into letting this slide until later tonight.. so use it or lose it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2014)

Boner!!!!!


----------

